# MiniPoodle cost



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome. I look forward to following your journey on acquiring your new companion. From what I have read here on three forum, 3000 dollars is quite an acceptable price, assuming it is a conscientious breeder with proper health testing etc.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That's certainly reasonable. I think that's pretty much the ballpark price for a mini. Maybe even up to $3500. I paid $2500 for my Standard a little over a year ago. Mini's litters are smaller than Standards litters and therefore are generally more expensive.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe 3k is a typical price these days. Prices have gone up a bit in the last 5 years, so this may be an average price now. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, reasonable for a minipoo puppy from a quality breeder. There are less minipoo breeders and they have relatively small litters.


----------



## Seymour (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies. It helps to know that $3K is not unreasonable. There is so much to learn about puppies and breeders, and then trying to find one local to me that I anticipate this will be a long journey.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Seymour said:


> Thank you for the replies. It helps to know that $3K is not unreasonable. There is so much to learn about puppies and breeders, and then trying to find one local to me that I anticipate this will be a long journey.


Yes, good quality minis are hard to find. You may have to travel for one.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Seymour said:


> Thank you for the replies. It helps to know that $3K is not unreasonable. There is so much to learn about puppies and breeders, and then trying to find one local to me that I anticipate this will be a long journey.


Keep asking questions. It'll help your journey to poodle-dom! There's a lot of poodle experience here.


----------



## Seymour (7 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Yes, good quality minis are hard to find. You may have to travel for one.


Yes, the traveling part seems to be what it may take. It is just so hard to commit to a puppy without meeting it first. My goal is to find a companion for me and a friend for my BF's dog.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Seymour said:


> Yes, the traveling part seems to be what it may take. It is just so hard to commit to a puppy without meeting it first. My goal is to find a companion for me and a friend for my BF's dog.


I would definitely recommend working with a breeder who will transfer or return your deposit if you meet a pup and don't click. However, if you choose a good breeder, you should be matched well with a pup.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup agree, that’s a reasonable price for a quality mini breeder.


----------



## JayD (Feb 14, 2021)

A better question would be, how much does it cost to keep a poodle? Having a dog is expensive, and likely to get even more so. Having a poodle is even more expensive because of the grooming. $3000 or even a bit more is ok for a puppy. Just make sure you are ok with the continuing costs.


----------



## Seymour (7 mo ago)

JayD said:


> A better question would be, how much does it cost to keep a poodle? Having a dog is expensive, and likely to get even more so. Having a poodle is even more expensive because of the grooming. $3000 or even a bit more is ok for a puppy. Just make sure you are ok with the continuing costs.



Yes - I definitely agree the on-going care for a poodle is pricey. I was hoping to groom any future friend at home. I had a poodle mix who is no longer with me  and I did home-grooming so I have some of the things I need. So many things to consider.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I would pay 3k for a mini.

Good call on home grooming. I've only bought the cheap $20-30 Dremel on Amazon and each ones lasted 1-1/2 years before the recharge doesn't hold. Used it a TON - every 2 weeks. One trip to the vet to have nails cut is $16...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ongoing costs are definitely something to consider. The most unpredictable are health costs, so if you don't have a dedicated poodle health savings of, not kidding here, several thousand dollars set aside, look into pet health insurance. 

Having one or the other can be a literal lifesaver for your pet. 

ER visit for my boy after swallowing an unidentified lying object was almost $500 and that was a visit, med to cause him to throw up and an xray to see what it might be. 

If surgery had been necessary, that's an easy $2-3000 here in the Midwest where costs are typically lower.

Serious illnesses, injuries, these can't be predicted. We have members who've spent far more to give their pets the best life possible.

We've seen members who had to give their dogs up because they couldn't afford the life-saving and return-to-normal medical care.

I've seen worse on my local Nextdoor app when a family couldn't afford the surgery to repair several survivable injuries after their dog was hit by a car. What they could afford was to say goodbye.


----------



## JayD (Feb 14, 2021)

We have pet insurance for our two dogs. Too many $3,000 tummy aches not to have it.


----------

